
Tesla Smart Summon Videos: Parking Lots Are a Problem - mimixco
https://arstechnica.com/cars/2019/10/i-watched-over-100-tesla-smart-summon-videos-heres-what-i-learned/
======
mimixco
TL;DR from the comments: "Pretty clearly, Smart Summon would frequently fail a
driving test administered by even the most lenient DMV examiner.... A better
name for this feature would be _Court Summons._ "

~~~
xkjkls
This seems like a product that was very obviously rushed to release. That sort
of blasé behavior toward customer safety doesn't strike as a good look from
Tesla.

